

What programming language do I need to learn to take benefit of expert scarcity? - reinder
http://www.quora.com/What-programming-language-or-application-do-I-need-to-learn-in-order-to-take-benefit-of-expert-scarcity

======
motters
COBOL seems to still be in demand, with not many developers using it. It's
pretty much career suicide, but if expert scarcity is the goal then it seems
to fit the bill.

------
pasbesoin
This looks to be a simple cross-posting of a question, rather than linking to
an interesting/informative page.

I think an "Ask HN" post would more clearly point out what you are after.

